# My new....odd...pet :D



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I am soon going to be the proud owner of some Steppe Lemmings!

I just need to finish off their cage, and wait for them to leave mum and I will hopefully be getting three little girlies! :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless ive not seen many of these about. Are they like gerbils to look after ???


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Never kept Gerbils, but very like hammies.

They need plenty of floor space, and don't tend to climb so height is wasted. A tank or a shallow but large RUB bin cage are ideal. Plenty of shavings to dig and tunnel in, hay to nest in, and lot's of loo roll tubes! Then some millet sprays, and they are diabetic animals so can't have too much fruit.

A small bird food, with chinchilla pellets and hamster food mix is a good combo of food for them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just googled and they look so cute!

cant wait to see pics


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics they're so cute they make nice pets too apparently


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I had to Google too, found this account of a Lemming's life which I enjoyed.

Have fun with them when you get them


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

I just googled them and they look very sweet, you must be sure to post pics after they've settled in.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Didn't think it would take three months but....


Three Lemming girlies are coming home tomorrow! 
Naming them Keep, Calm & Carryon :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

can i ask how much ur paying for them??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tapir said:


> Didn't think it would take three months but....
> 
> Three Lemming girlies are coming home tomorrow!
> Naming them Keep, Calm & Carryon :lol:


yay! Piccies are a must of course


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> can i ask how much ur paying for them??


I am paying £10 for the three! They are bred at my college which is why they are pretty cheap!



simplysardonic said:


> yay! Piccies are a must of course


:thumbup: of course


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

wow cool! cheapest i can get them for is £60 for the 3!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

So piccies soon then  I love the names you have picked out for them  Are they social animals? Never done much looking into them.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I had to google them too as I didn't know lemmings were actually real animals! 

Now I want some!
Is it easy to find someone who breeds them? Or are they quite rare to find?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

pics tomorrow 

yep they are very social, large groups have a few squabbles, but generally same sex and mixed sex groups work well (they breed like wildfire though, so same sex is recommended).


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im so jealous... 

oh, and excited for you


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

purple_x said:


> I had to google them too as I didn't know lemmings were actually real animals!
> 
> Now I want some!
> Is it easy to find someone who breeds them? Or are they quite rare to find?


not sure to be honest, my college breeds them so not a problem for me.

They are not cuddly pets, however they are very handleable as when they bite, you dot feel it!

They are like little rockets, faster than dwarf hams, but they are so funny. If you put your hand in the cage, they jump into your hand! Very sweet. Need lots of floor space though, and climbing is wasted, they only have stumpy little legs. Things like tubes, wooden logs to run over etc are good.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooooh i just googled them and they are gorgeous! you are going to have lots of fun with them! x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

grrrrr my tutor wasn't in today...hopefully will be tomorrow though!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures they're so cute


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Here they are! God knows which one is which. They are probably pregnant but college is taking them back when they are old enough!


























:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww what gorgeous animals!! Never seen them before! Are they handleable? xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww what gorgeous animals!! Never seen them before! Are they handleable? xx


They are, they are grumpy atm as they are pregnant, but ususally, they jump into your hands! They are fast but just want to explore. They bite to, but they are pathetic you hardly feel it! More like a little nip really. It can make you jump but once your used to it you don't notice. They are so funny, digging away and climbing every where. I was told to keep them in tanks as they prefer floor space, but these haven't left the bars!


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Gosh..and I thought i was quite 'up' on my rodents, these little fellow sounds amazing, are they as big as a hamster then?? they are gorge and I am soooo jelous.!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tapir said:


> They are, they are grumpy atm as they are pregnant, but ususally, they jump into your hands! They are fast but just want to explore. They bite to, but they are pathetic you hardly feel it! More like a little nip really. It can make you jump but once your used to it you don't notice. They are so funny, digging away and climbing every where. I was told to keep them in tanks as they prefer floor space, but these haven't left the bars!


Haha bless them!! Wow do they have big litters? xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I dont know much about hamsters, but they are probably dwarf ham size? at a guess!
They are very sweet and funny!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha bless them!! Wow do they have big litters? xx


only about 4


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

theyre adroable!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

They are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

thank you 

they remind me of little prairie marmots!


----------

